# uncontrollable diarrhea



## gracea (May 25, 2012)

During the summer my IBS can be controlled but in the winter for some reason cold weather makes it uncontrollable. I get diarrhea as soon as I go out in the cold weather. Please help!


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

gracea said:


> During the summer my IBS can be controlled but in the winter for some reason cold weather makes it uncontrollable. I get diarrhea as soon as I go out in the cold weather. Please help!


I am responding to this mainly to bump up your post since you have not gotten any replies. Is there anything else that changes for you during the winter months that you can pinpoint that would be increasing your symptoms such as changes in your schedule, your diet, stress level, etc.? This suggestion may be way our there but can you relocate to a warmer climate so you don't have to deal with this?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I read somewhere that Colitis can be made worse by the cold in some cases.


----------

